# Lip Balm with SPF



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Does anyone know what ingredient you add to lip balm to get some sun protection factor (SPF)? I understand I could never give mine a rating, like "SPF 15," because that takes advanced laboratory testing, but I'd like to make some for my own use that will help block the sun.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

shea butter has sun protective qualities.


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

Zinc oxide is what Burts Bees uses in theirs, IIRC.


----------

